
The Cyber Security Body of Knowledge - MrEliasen
https://www.cybok.org/
======
all_blue_chucks
As someone who has been in this game for 15 years, I have to say that by the
time anyone has infosec written down and categorized it is obsolete. The
CISSP, for example, bombards you with questions about thoroughly obsolete
attacks. I let mine expire and allow my resume to speak for itself.

Furthermore, after a couple hundred interviews over the course of my career,
use of the term "cyber" is a huge red flag. Very few such people with "cyber"
on their resumes are hired where I work.

~~~
phaus
I'm not Internet famous like some of the security guys around here, but I'm
good enough to get a job nearly anywhere I want. I wouldn't want to work for a
place that harbors illogical grudges against benign words that over time have
become used by almost everyone working in the industry. It makes me wonder
what other petty things the company would be needlessly elitist and toxic
about.

I've only been conducting interviews for a few years, but I haven't noticed a
correlation between a lack of ability and the use of the term cyber. I don't
think its on my resume (haven't had to update in a few years), but I wouldn't
make assumptions about anyone that did.

~~~
jiveturkey
In all my years I’ve never seen a single resume using the word cyber. But I
wouldn’t hold it against anyone. that’s silly

------
extrapolate
Page 4 of the Scope[0] document looks particularly useful in broadly (albeit
briefly) highlighting the various domains inside computer security.

Could be a nice 1 pager for highlighting some of the things I do to outsiders.
Would be useful to those looking to get into this field (i.e. CS undergrad)
too.

[0]
[https://www.cybok.org/media/downloads/CyBOKScopeV2.pdf](https://www.cybok.org/media/downloads/CyBOKScopeV2.pdf)

------
jiveturkey
this is a draft? at this stage of the game in 2018 this is all they have? one
would do better to invest time in the 8 domains as developed by ISC2 (CISSP).

